# U2 method for corners and edges



## Alejandro (Dec 31, 2012)

One of the most frequently asked questions to learn blindfold is, what method to learn? and what method will allow me to continue to extend what has been learned?,
In my humble opinion this is one method that can help a lot.

The basic idea is to solve the tarjets one by one with preterminated algorithms, for the corners are 21 algorithms which predominates U2 movement, and edges are 22
algorithms which also dominates the movement U2, these algorithms are not designed for FMC but they are designed for speed, not explain is required because the method
is relatively simple, anyone familiar with the method R2 or M2 can understand just by seeing the algorithms, the only detail is that when the corners in even 
positions are tarjets UFL, LFU, FUL, UBR, RBU, BUR, UFL changes to UBR and vice versa, RBU changes to LFU and vice versa, and BUR changes to FUL and vice versa. 
In edges when even positions are tarjets UR, UR, UL, LU, UR changes to UL and vice versa, LU changes to RU and vice versa.

One of the things that are "difficult" in blindfold is parity, but with this method you can easily leave parity as UFR-UBL UF-UB and solve
with Nperm while you can continue to learn more parities.

A second level for this method would be to learn the commutators of the upper face, for example Aperm, Uperm, RUR'U'M'URU'r', U'L'URU'LUR' etc, and
applying whenever possible, a third level would be to learn commutators involving two tarjets of the upper face and one of the bottom face,
for example R'DRUR'D'RU', fourth level would be to learn the remaining commutators, for example RUR'DRU'R'D', and finally a fifth level would use only
commutators for the whole cube.

Hope you like, and any questions or comments please let me know. I promise a video for this proximately.

PD. sorry for my english






Buffer UFR


UFL U'2l'UR'D2RU'R'D2R2x' b
LFU FR'D'RU2R'DRU2F'U2 i
FLU xR'2D2RU2R'D2RU2lU2 p


URB xR'2D2RUR'D2RU'lU2 c
RUB U2FU2R'D'RU2R'DRF' j
BRU U'2l'U2R'D2RU2R'D2R2x' q


UBL U2 d
LUB R'DRD'R'DRU2R'D'RDR'D'R k
BUL R'D'RDR'D'RU2R'DRD'R'DR r


DRF U'2L'U'R2U'LUR2U'L'U2L e
RFD U2R'D'RU2R'DRU2 l
FDR L'D'2LU'2L'D'2L s


DFL U'2LD'L'U'2L'DLU'2L'D'L2DL' f
LFD U2R'DRU2R'D'RU2 m 
FDL D'L'D'LU'2L'DLD t


DRB U2RD'R'2DRU2R'D'RU2RDR' g
RBD L'DLU'2L'D'L n
BRD DL'D'LU'2L'DLD' u


DBL U'2R'U'2RUL'2U'R'UL'2UR h 
LDB L'D'LU'2L'DL o
BDL U2R'D2RU2R'D2RU2 v




Buffer UF 


UR R'2U'R'U'R2URURU2RU2 b
RU UMU'M'U2MU'M'U n


UL L2ULUL'2U'L'U'L'U'2L'U'2 c
LU U'MUM'U2MUM'U' o


UB U2 d 
BU MUMUMU2M'UM'UM' p


FR R'U'R'U'R2URUR e 
RF U'LuU'L'U2Lu'UL'U q


FL LULUL'2U'L'U'L' f 
LF UR'u'URU'2R'uU'RU' r


BR U2RURUR2U'R'U'R'U2 g
RB U'L'u'ULU'2L'uU'LU s


BL U'2L'U'L'U'L'2ULULU'2 h
LB URuU'R'U2Ru'UR'U' t


DF M'U2M i 
FD UMUMU2M'UM'U u


DR D'M'U2MD j 
RD M'DMU2M'D'M v


DL DM'U2MD' k
LD M'D'MU2M'DM w


DB U2MU2M'U2 l
BD UM'U'M'U2MU'MU x


----------



## Hoxipusio (Jan 2, 2013)

202 views and 0 replies? you are clearly on the way to a new WR xD


----------



## wontolla (Jan 9, 2013)

Alejandro, don't get discouraged by the lack of responses. In this fourm, there is a theory stating that the best and most useful posts, tend to get very few responses.

Please keep sharing your ideas. It is always interesting to know how a former WR mind works.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 9, 2013)

This is a very cool method! It seems like it would be good for beginners, but I think that someone without a lot of experience would have trouble understanding this writeup. I'm guessing the video will clear things up.

P.S. Do you still practice a lot?

P.P.S. Can I have your NARs?



wontolla said:


> Alejandro, don't get discouraged by the lack of responses. In this fourm, there is a theory stating that the best and most useful posts, tend to get very few responses.



I haven't noticed that.


----------



## Alejandro (Jan 10, 2013)

@wontolla
Thanks for your comment

@Noahaha
Lately I've started to resume the practice, good luck with NARS


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 10, 2013)

Alejandro;814755
@Noahaha
Lately I've started to resume the practice said:


> 3x3 will be a while, but almost all of my 4BLD successes are sub 4:30


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 11, 2013)

What do those alphabets at the end of each algo indicate? I currently use OP and average sub 2:10, should I take up this method?


----------



## Alejandro (Jan 11, 2013)

The letters indicate as I name the stickers. It is good idea to learn this method


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 12, 2013)

Seems interesting!!  will learn this soon


----------

